# source for used Kubota L245 drive train?



## pa421000 (Aug 20, 2015)

Have had the differential & axles out of my L245 for 8 weeks, running out of used-parts websites--I've found three!--to check for replacement gears, are there significant tractor junkyards that do not have websites on the internet? Where else can I look?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy pa421000,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Have you looked in the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com ? They have 10ea. L245's listed in salvage plus 4ea. L245DT's listed. There might be other models with the same parts you need.


----------

